# Service Verwaltungsprogramm für Win Server



## benurb (14. April 2005)

Habs auf nem Root-Server von nem Freund schon gesehen, dass es Programme gibt, in denen sich verschiedene Services aufliste.
 Ein Beispiel wären Gameserver, die sich dann automatisch neustarten wenn sie beendet werden. Leider weiß ich den namen von dem Programm net. Könnt ihr mir helfen?

 Sollte etwas ähnliches sein wie das NGZ Roottool (http://ngz-server.de/media/roottool/). Hab aber halt leider kein Server bei NGZ. 

 Danke im Voraus


----------



## benurb (15. April 2005)

Kennt wirklich niemand so ein Tool?


----------

